# Case 4/22/11



## bvibert (Apr 22, 2011)

Rode Case today with o3jeff and Trev.  The climb in really kicked my ass, but the rest of the ride was really good.  It was really dry there, except for some major mud spots on a section of fire road and a couple of stream crossings.  Lots of rocks to test out my new bike on, which went well.  Also hit a pretty cool skinny-ish ladder bridge over one stream crossing.  It looked kinda sketchy to me, but it rolled nice.

We did around 7.6 miles with several stops to catch our breath (and in my case to stop my heart from beating out of my chest).

Good times, thanks for the ride fellas!


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 23, 2011)

Definitely seemed like a lot more miles, guess we are just out of shape. Your new bike is looking good, but not as good as the mustache gloves!


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 23, 2011)

Mustache gloves??? 

Sounds like you gents had a great ride! Good to hear I'm not the only one out there sucking serious wind. :beer:


----------



## bvibert (Apr 23, 2011)

WoodCore said:


> Mustache gloves???


Apparently you didn't notice that feature on the last ride. I'll be sure to show you on the next one.. ;-)


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 25, 2011)

bvibert said:


> It looked kinda sketchy to me, but it rolled nice.
> 
> !



Way to go riding that bridge......not sure it even qualifies as a bridge..... most people wont go near it the first time they see it. Those slats look pretty sketchy, but thay have diagnol braces underneath on both sides.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 25, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> Way to go riding that bridge......not sure it even qualifies as a bridge..... most people wont go near it the first time they see it. Those slats look pretty sketchy, but thay have diagnol braces underneath on both sides.



Yeah, I saw the braces afterward.  It's definitely more stable than it first appears.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 25, 2011)

I still walk it....


----------



## Nick (Apr 26, 2011)

I haven't been to case in so long. I used to start at the trailhead at Spring St. and finish up by the power lines, then ride all the way back down Birch Hill Road back to the car at spring st. actually an easy run since it's all down hill at that point


----------

